# Beware killer cows



## Spooky1

The CDC says Cows kill 20 times more people than sharks.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/afraid...kely-181712526.html?soc_src=unv-sh&soc_trk=ma


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, nice to know


----------



## Headless

LOL Shane read these to me yesterday. Living in a dairy area I'm a little concerned now!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Darn those cow anyway. Lulling you into a false sense of security, then Bam, they got ya.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's all true, you know.....


----------



## punkineater

As a fan of irony-it would be my luck, after a lifetime of fearing what's _in_ the ocean, to be taken out by a cow...

Great link and killer cow vid :xbones:


----------



## Copchick

Lol, the last line in the trailer; "Prepare to be utterly amazed." 

Damn, and people thought the city was bad. I always wondered why cows would stare at the passing cars on the road, drooling. Thanks for getting the information to me Spooky1.


----------



## BillyVanpire

'dem cows is crazy' lol


----------



## Hairazor

I live in cow country! Need to be more careful of my surroundings!


----------



## deadSusan

When I first scanned the headline I thought it said killer crows...but this is much better.

Someone needs to let the other animals know that the cows will take care of the human population!


----------



## dstading

Spooky1 said:


> The CDC says Cows kill 20 times more people than sharks.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/afraid...kely-181712526.html?soc_src=unv-sh&soc_trk=ma


Probably from the high cholesterol in red meat....yummmmmmm...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^and saturated fats in whole milk:googly:


----------

